# Multiple fuel generators..



## Skillz (Jan 30, 2013)

So I'm looking to possibly buy a whole house generator for my home. I live in "Hurricane Alley" so to speak and power in my area frequently goes out for no apparent reason. (No storm, high winds, could be a regular night or day and suddenly lose power for about an hour)

While I realize a generator wont stop the power interruption, I do intend to look into batteries as a way to prevent power interruption when that occurs, but for now I'd just like the power to at least come back on immediately after it goes off. 

After looking around at various generators, I really have no idea what my needs are. Do I need a 10kW unit or a 17kW unit? I don't know. Additionally, I think I want something that can run off more than one type of fuel. Since I have natural gas at my home I would like one that could use that as a power source, I also keep propane on hand for my grille, so that would another possible fuel source and diesel or gas. I would prefer diesel, but gas is okay too. However, during storms usually gasoline is what empties/gets harder to find than diesel.

Can someone shed some light on how I can determine what size generator I need? Also what fuel source would best? I only seem to find natural gas & propane multi-fuel generators, do they have any that can also run on gas or diesel?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Find a couple or more companies that sell or do generator set installations and have them do an evaluation of what you need. There is really know way to know what you need by looking on the internet. You need to evaluate your wiring needs and requirements. Fuel choices are up to you and multifuels are a good idea. Diesel engines will not work on multi fuel systems. It is diesel or it doesn't run. Nature gas or gasoline would be my first choices. Propane is a good fuel but the small 20 pound grill containers would only run and engine for a few hours. Again a professional could better answer all of your questions. Roger


----------



## gee_eller (Oct 17, 2012)

First you'll want to decide if you want an automatic standby or if you want to use a portable as backup power. There are portables that will run on 3 fuels (NG, LP and gasoline) but I am not aware of a modern automatic standby that will also run on gasoline. 
The best way to find out what size generator you need is to have an electrician that is familiar with generators give you an on-site consultation. There are a lot of chioces involved with designing a backup system and an experienced electrician can help you make the right decisions. 
Also, BBQ grill tanks are not large enough to vaporize the fuel at the rate of consumption for most generators sized for backup power. The colder the temperature, the larger tank you need to accomplish this. Most people are surprised at how large of a propane tank they need to run a decent sized generator. 
Thats' my $.02 anyway.


----------



## TheDrive (Jul 16, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I wanted to let anyone know who is asking the same question as this thread.


----------

